# Exisitiert ein "nur rot" Filter?



## speicher (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich frage mich, ob solche Bilder, bei denen nur einzelne Objekte in einer gewissen Farbe sind und der Rest sw, nur durch Freistellen produzierbar sind oder es gar einen effektiveren Weg gibt. Danke für Eure Antworten

Beispielbild


----------



## Visu1 (16. Dezember 2004)

Das wirst du wohl mit Auswählen machen müssen aber das geht mit dem magnetischem Lasso ganz gut. ist auch garnicht so viel Arbeit.  

mfg. Visu


----------



## Martys (16. Dezember 2004)

Oder mit einer Maske und den Ebenen-Modi. Dort kannst Du die Bereiche auch mit dem Pinsel, Bunstift ... färben.


----------



## aTa (16. Dezember 2004)

Es gibt in Photoshop CS in der Werkzeugliste ein Tool dass sich wie ein Pinsel und du kannst damit die Bereiche die du in einem SW-Bild farbig haben willst einfach anmalen.

Also auf der Adobeseite hab ich mal nach den Neuerungen geschaut,
http://www.adobe.de/products/photoshop/pdfs/photoshop_nfhs.pdf hier kannst du im PDF nachschauen. Auf Seite 5 steht es relativ weit unten und heißt Quickly Replace Color.


----------



## extracuriosity (16. Dezember 2004)

Wie wär´s denn, wenn du mit Farbereich auswählen arbeitest. Die Auswahl umkehren und die Sättigung rausnehmen.


----------



## Boromir (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

schon mal was vom Protokoll-Pinsel-Werkzeug gehört?
Mach aus deinem Bild ein Graustufenbild, dann nimm das oben genannte Werkzeug und male über den Bereich der wieder farbig werden soll.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das dein Original ein Farbbild ist, ansonsten funktioniert dieser Tip natürlich nicht.

Gruß

Boromir


----------

